# wheel adapters



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey guys i was wandering if ther is anybody that makes wheel adapters that go from one bolt pattern to the next. i want to pt the tires off of my brute onto my new teryx bt i dnt want to buy new rims any help will be appreciated thanks


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Contact rdc he might be willing to do it


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

does he make them or would it be a custom job.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I havent seen them for sale any where so it would b custom from him but i dont know for sure. He is always looking for new things to make tho


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

superatv.com sell wheel adapters


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks woodbutcher i will check them out.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

rhinopartsandperformance.com has them. 
my stepdad's teryx has a set on them. 2" conversion spacers.
4/137 to 4/110


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've seen them on EbayMotors as well.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for the feedback guys i checked out superatv and they have a set starting at 150 and i am goin to check out rhinopartsandperforance to. thanks free


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Mud-Throwers have 4/156 to 4/110 and a few other sizes as well.


----------

